# Thirsty Girl



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 27, 2021)

Anything to worry about if one of five of my girls is extra thirsty?  Noticed the other day when checking if they needed water that one plant was super light compared to the others. I gave her a drink of plain ph water and gave the others a sip too. Today I noticed she is super light again unlike the rest of the group that could actually go an extra day or two. I plan to give them all some flower juice today along with molasses and cal mag bit was wondering what the heck is going on. They are all from the same seed order and are one of two strains but only this one plant has a drinking problem…maybe she’s taking after me  I failed to mention that they are all starting their 6th week of flower and are all in 7 gallon pots. I usually only water enough to just start seeing the bottom pan wet and don’t allow a bunch of runoff.


----------



## spunom (Dec 27, 2021)

Could be dry spots. Do you water slowly?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2021)

good question

i have experienced this a few times and sometimes I thought it was something to do with the soil , we used 5 gallon buckets and ProMix , and sometimes I thought it was the plant , or a combination of both

either way , lighter is waaaay better than heavy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)

I have had this happen and all I did was extra water for the ones that required it.
Some plants like people like to eat.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 27, 2021)

spunom said:


> Could be dry spots. Do you water slowly?


Yes I use a battery power fuel transfer pump and had given equal amounts to each plant up until this point. The plant is also a bit taller than the rest. I guess I will continue to give her an extra sip in between my regular waterings. Gonna try to drop a picture. She’s the tall one in the back 



corner. I call her my wallflower


----------



## spunom (Dec 27, 2021)

That's a big girl! I agree... probably just drinks more.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2021)

She is thirsty. Thats a good thing. Give her what she is asking for.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I use a battery power fuel transfer pump and had given equal amounts to each plant up until this point. The plant is also a bit taller than the rest. I guess I will continue to give her an extra sip in between my regular waterings. Gonna try to drop a picture. She’s the tall one in the back View attachment 284927
> corner. I call her my wallflower




the big one in the back eh….and she drinks more than the others eh…

now that is funny

your plants look super happy!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> the big one in the back eh….and she drinks more than the others eh…
> 
> now that is funny
> 
> your plants look super happy!


Must be one of those Roller Derby Gals


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 284942




dude!

we grew up with the LA Thunderbirds and all the teams in the league had a male and female team

i Was in love with Sally Vega

**** Enberg did the play by play…..TINS


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> the big one in the back eh….and she drinks more than the others eh…
> 
> now that is funny
> 
> your plants look super happy!


Ha Ha Come to think of it, she’s a lot like me… the big girl in the back drinking more than the other girls and she probably eating more sweets than the others too…
I gave her some flower juice today and some more sweets too. the Buds on the shorter plants are a lot thicker so I’m hoping she will beef up a little more within the next couple weeks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## bukwheat (Jan 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I use a battery power fuel transfer pump and had given equal amounts to each plant up until this point. The plant is also a bit taller than the rest. I guess I will continue to give her an extra sip in between my regular waterings. Gonna try to drop a picture. She’s the tall one in the back View attachment 284927
> corner. I call her my wallflower


You mention using molasses, how do you apply and how much for each plant?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 5, 2022)

bukwheat said:


> You mention using molasses, how do you apply and how much for each plant?


I add 1 big tablespoon to each gal of water during the flower cycle. I added it with my nutes when it was feeding time and to my ph water when I’m just doing water. I started when I first went into flower. My plants seem to like it. I just started 7 weeks flower today and my buds are beefing up real nice. Don’t know if it was the molasses but maybe it helped. I have to add that this is my first grow so you may want to ask some of the experts what they think. Good luck with your garden. I can tell you that the molasses won’t hurt your plants in the flower stage if you want to give them a little sip even if you go half strength. Girls love sugar


----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

Girls don't love sugar, the beneficial organisms in your soil do. Do you have "beneficial organisms" in your soil? If the manufacturer did it will be plastered all over the bag. Or you added them. These organisms are said to greatly aid the roots in taking up nutrients. 

Things like molasses, Carboload, Budcandy etc,  these carbs also increase "Brix" levels, something I don't understand, but I do know growers of wine grapes use brix levels to indicate health/quality of their crops.

Is your molasses organic? Does it have preservatives? Do preservatives kill these beneficial organisms?

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2022)

a little c&p article on molasses 




*Pure Blend Naturals is now Canada's top supplier of A grade Organic Blackstrap Molasses for farming, agriculture and gardening.

HOW MOLASSES WORK TO ENRICH YOUR SOIL AND FERTILIZE YOUR PLANTS

Molasses are rich in Carbon and trace minerals that help to promote healthy growth and vitality of good microorganisms in your soil.

It feeds beneficial microorganisms in your soil with carbon energy and carbohydrates. It makes your soil naturally fertility which in turn feed your plants with healthy nutrients.

Molasses stimulates phosphatase bacteria that release phosphate tied up in your soil and make them available to your plants, vegetables, herbs and crops.

Molasses work as an effective chelator to convert nutrients tied up in your soil into rich nutrients your crops, plants and vegetables can take up.

The chelated minerals can be absorbed directly and remain stable and available in the soil.

 Molasses contains carbohydrates and micro nutrients such as sulfur, potassium and many other trace minerals .

It is a liquid stimulant that supply balanced and consistent supply of trace minerals which are used as catalysts to produce enzymes that enable critical biochemical transformations thereby yielding healthy crops.

HOW TO USE ORGANIC BLACKSTRAP MOLASSES

 HOW TO FERTILIZE YOUR SOIL WITH ORGANIC BLACKSTRAP MOLASSES
You can add between 2-8 litres of molasses to your soil conditioning, starter and foliar solution.

For Indoor use, add 2 tablespoons per 4 Litre (4KG) of water to fertilize your soil.

For 1 Litre of Water, add 1.5 TEASPOONS of Organic Blackstrap Molasses to fertilize your plant.

For larger soils, you can add 2-8 litres of molasses to your spray solution.
Please discard any unused mixture of water and molasses within 8 hours. 

It is unwise to leave the solution in your sprayer for more than 8 hours .Microbial inoculant in your sprayer can clog the spray nozzles.*


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Girls don't love sugar, the beneficial organisms in your soil do. Do you have "beneficial organisms" in your soil? If the manufacturer did it will be plastered all over the bag. Or you added them. These organisms are said to greatly aid the roots in taking up nutrients.
> 
> Things like molasses, Carboload, Budcandy etc,  these carbs also increase "Brix" levels, something I don't understand, but I do know growers of wine grapes use brix levels to indicate health/quality of their crops.
> 
> ...


Yes the soil is hungry for the sugar, maybe my girls just love the sweet soil then. I read a little on that and decided to give it a try after reaching out to others who have used it. No it’s not organic as far as I know but no preservatives either. The only ingredient is molasses. It’s unsulphured and the same molasses I use on a hot biscuit hey just noticed NON GMO too.


----------



## stain (Jan 5, 2022)

They will love it.


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 15, 2022)

A thirsty plant is a hungry plant


----------



## ness (Jan 15, 2022)

Hello SubmarineGirl.  Your crop is looking wonderful.  Have fun growing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 15, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Hello SubmarineGirl.  Your crop is looking wonderful.  Have fun growing.


Thank you so much. I’m just waiting around now for my trichomes to ripen a bit so I can harvest them


----------



## spunom (Jan 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes the soil is hungry for the sugar, maybe my girls just love the sweet soil then. I read a little on that and decided to give it a try after reaching out to others who have used it. No it’s not organic as far as I know but no preservatives either. The only ingredient is molasses. It’s unsulphured and the same molasses I use on a hot biscuit hey just noticed NON GMO too. View attachment 285610


Boy or girl? My guess is girl cuz she's lovin the sugar


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 15, 2022)

spunom said:


> Boy or girl? My guess is girl cuz she's lovin the sugar


Yes, she gets that from me I’m sure


----------



## spunom (Jan 15, 2022)

In all seriousness tho, that is great molasses. Microbes like it. If you can get blackstrap tho, the Microbes will love it!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thank you so much. I’m just waiting around now for my trichomes to ripen a bit so I can harvest themView attachment 286296
> View attachment 286297





Schweeeeet!

you have that lady dialed in!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 15, 2022)

spunom said:


> In all seriousness tho, that is great molasses. Microbes like it. If you can get blackstrap tho, the Microbes will love it!


I’m sure they sell blackstrap at the Whole Foods store nearby. although it’s a bit strong on my biscuit, I may purchase a jar for my next bloom session.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thank you so much. I’m just waiting around now for my trichomes to ripen a bit so I can harvest themView attachment 286296
> View attachment 286297


Great Job, Dang the torpedoes full speed ahead


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 16, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Great Job, Dang the torpedoes full speed ahead


Thanks rosterman. Thanks to all y’all’s help and confidence to get me thru it. my Submarine skills didn’t bring a lot to the table in this venture. My next questions will be about drying and curing I’m sue as well as when I can finally try a small sample of them.  really looking forward to that first twist…


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanks rosterman. Thanks to all y’all’s help and confidence to get me thru it. my Submarine skills didn’t bring a lot to the table in this venture. My next questions will be about drying and curing I’m sue as well as when I can finally try a small sample of them.  really looking forward to that first twist…


Check my posts over here 
Link




__





						Low humidity during flower
					

Even tho the buds in my grow tent look to be healthy and happy the humidity has been running low like this morning only 27%. The temperature is 78F. I haven’t worried to much as my plants are pretty much crammed in the tent using each other as support in some areas and I didn’t want to risk...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------

